
Suburban Housing Costs Are Stretching Families to the Brink - jseliger
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/03/suburban-housing-costs-are-stretching-families-to-the-brink.html
======
sharemywin
Don't forget insurance, cable/cell bills, food.

